# recommendations



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Looking to get involved with a cycling coach that is not a fake who just takes money. Had nothing but problems with 3 of these guys (separate coaching services) just taking money, then mysteriously they cant answer email, a phone or return a phone call. Hoping maybe the board of RBR members can help me out.

KA


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Mea Culpa: This is my first year of working with a cycling coach (I have been coached in other sports), so take it for what it's worth. After years of doing the classic training program (lots of riding, trying to mix it up a bunch, but no real direction), I decided to take a more structured approach and have someone push and guide me during the off-season. Having just upgraded in class, my whole goal is to be pack fodder in mass start events, not embarrass myself in hill climbs too bad, and improve my decent results in TTs. I don't have the discipline to do it on my own, so I decided to get a coach.

I just asked around the club and kept my ears open, and I eventually ended up with a coach that was already familiar to me and very good about communication and adjusting my program to fit around my oddball work schedule and family duties. We met over coffee a few times to discuss her approach to coaching and my goals before we even started working together. She's already clued me into several local resources (like V02 max testing) that I wasn't aware of.

I'm a big fan of the local approach. We'll see how it all turns out next summer.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Peakscoaching.com but they are expensive. Very professional


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

1. Go local if you can
2. Go "free" if you can. Look for help from some one who is local and not charging for their services. Obviously you don't want to pester them about every little detail, but talking to the guys/gals that have been around for awhile helps a lot. You'd be surprised how many older cat 1 and cat 2 guys will help give you pointers.
3. Get a good book like Joe Friel and see what you can learn by reading first.

It's been awhile since I posted in this forum, mostly because I think that for most people the whole "coach" thing is a vast waste of money. If you're a 40 year old cat 5 or 4, it will probably help you, but will bring questionable returns. If you're a teenage cat 3 looking to become a 2 or a 2 looking to become a 1, then by all means a coach makes sense and is probably a good R.O.I.
My common disclaimer with my above statement is that I have been an "athlete" since middle school. Playing soccer, running track, through school years and started racing when I was 15 years old. I've been coached by a handful of good coaches in orgazined sports. Never had a cycling coach, but was surrounded by older guys willing to help out the younger crowd. 
You'd be amazed at what reading a well thought out book like the cyclists training bible can do for you.
At 36 years old now, and only passively racing here and there, I find the sudden rise in "coaches" over the past 10 years pretty absurd. 
I think you hit the nail on the head with your original post. Most of these people are looking to make a quick buck, but aren't really able or qualified to actually coach some one. One of the local "coaches" around here basically admitted to giving all his clients the same cookie cutter program that he almost word for word/exercise by exercise copied from Carmichaels book. Then he charged them $150 a month.
Do you have a local gym membership? Talk to one of the trainer's there. As most of us are not elite cyclists, any overall training program is going to help your fitness in the long run.

With ALL of that being said, if you find you are still wanting a coach, Go local! Get some one who has some sort of degree from a college/university in sports science, P.E., P.T., etc. Forget the people who can't show that.
Pay for a coach for 6-12 months, then never pay for a coach again. Take what they taught you in that time and adapt it, learn from it.
My comments are based on me making some general assumptions here. Are you teenager looking to kill it in the cat 2 field? It may be a worthwhile investment. 
My opinion is not shared by many in this particular forum, but I try to ask people to be honest with themselves, what are your goals, what do you expect a coach to do for you? 
I'm totally old school as far as I just like to ride my bike, I raced because it is fun and I was pretty decent at it, but when it comes down to it, I'd rather just ride for the sake of riding.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

Try the local cycling association. I found my coach through the OCA (Ontario cycling association), and have been pleased with my results thus far.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

onrhodes said:


> It's been awhile since I posted in this forum, mostly because I think that for most people the whole "coach" thing is a vast waste of money. *If you're a 40 year old cat 5 or 4, it will probably help you, but will bring questionable returns.* If you're a teenage cat 3 looking to become a 2 or a 2 looking to become a 1, then by all means a coach makes sense and is probably a good R.O.I.


I resemble that comment.

Fact is, I just don't have the discipline to go to the next level on my own, given the demands of my family and career, coupled with my willful ignorance of all things relating to diet and exercise. I end every season with the best of intentions, but the "plan" never lasts past December, when I haven't been on the road in months. A steady routine of simple carbs, high fructose corn syrup, and sloth means I spend the next season trying to get back to some sort of fitness. It's a vicious cycle.

I got upgraded this season, and my new class is faster, the accelerations are more brutal, and the distances are longer. I can't climb and I can't sprint, but I have a decent TT. I'm like a 4 cylinder diesel. I'd like to change that, and I'd like to see what I can do with a little structure and a knowledgeable coach there prodding me on. I think I've gone about as far as I can on my own.

You're right, you do have to honestly assess your goals and how best to achieve them. For me, coaching seems to be the best way to realize my dream of being pack fodder.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

You might want to check out Robbie Ventura at VisionQuest. Might not be local but good reputation.

http://www.visionquestcoaching.com/


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

onlineflyer said:


> You might want to check out Robbie Ventura at VisionQuest. Might not be local but good reputation.
> 
> http://www.visionquestcoaching.com/


I used to work for VQ. Quality company if you can afford it.


----------



## jfhoupert (Nov 9, 2010)

Good morning King Arthur,

I work with this Montreal based cycling coach he's quite good, has allot of experience and still races himself. I know he works with people online and I' sure he can help you, he's helped me get faster.


----------



## srosenfeld (Sep 21, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> I used to work for VQ. Quality company if you can afford it.


+1 on VQ. I am a current member. Great coaches -- Robbie is truly an inspirational leader and extraordinarily knowledgeable.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> Where are you located?


+100

If you don't care about local, contact Nate Loyal. He is the fitter and coach in Santa Monica. He is proven ...

No matter the coach, everything boils down to you. If you follow through.


----------

